# Varney 2-8-0 modifications



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

DCC upgrade, original motor, need to clean up the wires.
Flange removed from last driver to allow running on my 18" R curves.
Detailing from previous owner.
Pulls all 13 of my log cars easily.


----------

